# Dry Coat



## KristenWtrs (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey, everyone. I have a dog named Kolada who I've been feeding a raw diet for about 4 years now. I just recently started feeding her pre-made Nature's Variety (though not exclusively- I still give her RMBs for dental health, mostly chicken). I figured it would be great for variety reasons, as it's hard for me to get my hands on meats here besides poultry, beef, or pork (which gives her gas). Plus I've never included vegetables/fruits in her diet before, mostly out of lazyness, and the pre-made does it for me. 

Lately, though, her coat has appeared dry to me. It looks like she's got some kind of dusty residue on her back-- barely noticeable, but to me, a problem. Her coat is not as shiny and plush as it used to be. I was wondering if anyone else experienced this. Could this be some kind of detox, since she's not used to getting fruits and veggies? Maybe it's seasonal, since the weather just started getting cooler? Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## golfbum (Jan 11, 2010)

Could be to much bone, I have noticed when I feed to much bone my girl will get dry skin.


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

Do you supplement with anything? Fish oil, perhaps?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I can always tell when Fall is here because my hands start to get seriously dry and cracked and the skin will peel off if I don't do something about it. And that's before we turn on the heat in our house (which drys up everything even faster).

The dry air affects our pets as well. My guys get dry coats in the winter unless I increase their oils.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Anna's been itchy lately too, but we've gone from like 85% humidity to 20% so I know it's the dry air. 

Lauri- can you increase their Vit E more than 400iu a day?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Nope. I rotate between fish oil, pure Salmon oil and Coconut oil. Honestly, I rarely remember to give them the Vit E.


----------



## KristenWtrs (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks guys! Gonna increase oils and feed fattier meats and see how it goes.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

aubie said:


> Lauri- can you increase their Vit E more than 400iu a day?



Sorry!! I thought you wrote DO I increase, not CAN.

I'm not sure on the 'can you' part - I don't know the Vit E limit for dogs.


----------

